# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Addicted or Obsessed With Planted Tanks?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been told by friends that I'm obsessed with my aquarium hobby. I think I have to agreed with them. I keep purchasing more equipment and plants everytime I see a good deal. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with some of the stuff I have since I only have techincally 2 tanks setup. 

I started a few months ago with live plants thinking it would make it more natural for the fish. Now I think its more about making the tank planted than making it nice for the fish. In fact I haven't bought any fish since the originally started, but I bought tons of plants. Are you guys afflicted by this ever addicting hobby?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I am totally addicted. I spend 200.00 on plecos and dont think anything of it. I am very into plants too. I am working on scaling back the plants though. I was doing a bunch of high tech tanks, now I am making them more low tech. But none the less, I am still very addicted.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome to the club!! It's not an addiction, it's a hobby to which you are committed







!


----------



## CherylH (Jul 22, 2004)

Brian--I like the way you think. I think I'll describe myself as an extremely dedicated hobbiest.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah! I would call it an obsession with me but I feel better now. For the past seven years I have gone full blast with planted tanks to the point of burnout. I had to back off for a while to reenergize. Now I only have three tank But I am getting back into what got me started in plant tanks, aquascaping instead of just growing plant.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i have tried to get more heavily into the aquascaping aspect too lately. not that i've been going for 7 years, but i just don't find growing plants as much fun.

i would rather trim and throw away plants than to have to do mass trimmings and growing required to sell them successfully.

needless to say, if anyone lives near weatherford oklahoma, please, come check my flowerbed anytime


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm a sucker for forum hype. I keep on buying new gadgets and toys from co2 diffusors, filters, nano tanks, containers for fertilizers, to measuring spoons. I'm always looking to make everything perfect and want to try out every single product out there to compare my experience with others.

The hobby has so many dimensions from equipment, methods, plants, fauna, and even photography. There's so much to get wrapped into.

-John N.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> The hobby has so many dimensions from equipment, methods, plants, fauna, and even photography. There's so much to get wrapped into.


exactly, and there is my newly aquired love, aquarium plumbing.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, Russell, you need to do some pruning and drive yourself to OKC saturday for the aquarium club meeting. LOL

Speaking of plumbing... I can't wait till next month when I have the money to try and set up an aquaponics filter for the new goldfish tank.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by Hawkeye:
> I had to back off for a while to reenergize.


Ah, so that would explain the disappearance for a while. Welcome back, Hawk!!



> Originally posted by John N.:
> There's so much to get wrapped into.


The learning aspect of this hobby definitely holds my interest! Fortunately (I guess!), I'm frugal enough and have enough distractions with two little ones to keep me largely in one tank. I keep having visions of making my living room into an aquarium show room. But, the cost and the time element keep me tinkering in my 46g. But, once those kids get older....


----------

